# Mr. Miller



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

how ya liking texas? you got places to hunt dont ya? wish you luck out there. been to texas just long enough to run through the dallas airport to swap planes. did not get to see any of it.--again, good luck


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks







Finally in and unloaded. Living outside of Austin in the hill country around Lake Travis. So far, so good if we could just get unpacked. That normally takes, what... 4-5 years?









I've got no places to hunt yet. I thought I would get lucky and have access to public land but apparently that's not even an option here.

My goal is to start making calls soon. Hopefully I can get some access someplace. It probably wont be easy!


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

Some good folks out in Texas. If you ask around you will get in with some guys that can point you in the right direction. There's some pretty country around Austin.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

when you finish unpacking isn't it time to move again?


----------

